# Who has the fastest tin??



## linehand (Aug 12, 2011)

I know most of us didn't build for speed but....I vote for Ditchen's boat https://rides.webshots.com/photo/2515675280051565062AowoaD?vhost=rides
that thing flat out hauls....but damn man would you paint that thing :beer: 
Mine does 34-35 on gps.


----------



## bt4264 (Aug 12, 2011)

I know it's not me!!!!!! 
I'm jealous as hell of some of you guys. I've got a 15' with a 25 hp Mariner. The fastest I've got up to was 23 mph, by myself. :? That's with only one battery, a 6 gallon fuel tank, and a bow mounted TM. 
I hear of so many ofther people getting close to 30 with my same set up......wish I did.
Are you guys doing something that I don't know about??


----------



## jigngrub (Aug 12, 2011)

bt4264 said:


> I know it's not me!!!!!!
> I'm jealous as hell of some of you guys. I've got a 15' with a 25 hp Mariner. The fastest I've got up to was 23 mph, by myself. :? That's with only one battery, a 6 gallon fuel tank, and a bow mounted TM.
> I hear of so many ofther people getting close to 30 with my same set up......wish I did.
> Are you guys doing something that I don't know about??



What kind of hull are you running?

How much decking do you have in your boat and have you checked your floatation foam for waterlogging? Weight adds up quick in a small tinny.


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 12, 2011)

linehand said:


> I know most of us didn't build for speed but....I vote for Ditchen's boat https://rides.webshots.com/photo/2515675280051565062AowoaD?vhost=rides
> that thing flat out hauls....but damn man would you paint that thing :beer:
> Mine does 34-35 on gps.



How fast is Ditchen's boat?


----------



## SkagBass (Aug 12, 2011)

Speed only matters to me when competing in our clubs electric only tournaments. When i pull the outboard off the boat and run my motorguide70# - 24v TM at full speed I get 3.5mph on the GPS. "Fasted boat in the west!" haha, not really but i can currently outrun any of the other competitors.


----------



## linehand (Aug 12, 2011)

gillhunter said:


> linehand said:
> 
> 
> > I know most of us didn't build for speed but....I vote for Ditchen's boat https://rides.webshots.com/photo/2515675280051565062AowoaD?vhost=rides
> ...


I don't know but it's frickin' fast...and quick. it will make your eyes water. 
How many ponies ditchen??


----------



## squeak12 (Aug 12, 2011)

Cowling says it is a 40.


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 12, 2011)

Polar Kraft 168SC, 90 hp Yamaha, SS prop. 40 on gps with 2 people 1/2 tank gas. Sold it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## bulldog (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm running 32.5 mph fully loaded with 24 gallons of gas, tackle, 24v trolling motor, 4 batteries, tools, ect. ect. ect. Pretty heavy but it gets out of the hole quick.


----------



## ditchen (Aug 12, 2011)

squeak12 said:


> Cowling says it is a 40.



It had a 76 tiller 40, then moved up to a side console steer with a 50.

it's a 50hp power head with all the add ons they say not to use or do on here. I have a 21 pitch stretched to a 23 with a triple cup. Engine still running,, I'll just will say still revving well over 6k and pulls very well. Still way under propped. Since I'm running a small gear case it is tough to find a prop best fit for my combo.

gillhunter, how fast you ask; high 40's, but there is more there :shock:


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm in the low 40's with my little 40hp rude, but I'm running a handy cap. outboard jet pump instant 1/3 of your hp lost. So technically I'm running aa 28hp. :lol: I built mine to be a speed demon though :twisted:


----------



## ditchen (Aug 12, 2011)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> ..... I built mine to be a speed demon though :twisted:



<saying with a snicker> it is not about speed for me;it's all about how quick ya get to speed :mrgreen:


----------



## reedjj (Aug 12, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/user/swampsled1?feature=mhee#p/a/u/1/2_fvQSwyBlg

My little 1542 Alumcraft "Swamp Sled" iwith a 25hp Merc longshaft mounted on the mini jacker jackplate ran 31 mph on GPS consistently. With me by myself or with another adult and a full tank of gas. Once I had it to 33mph but just briefly.


----------



## reedjj (Aug 12, 2011)

The new boat..... 2002 G3 1756 with a 40hp Yamaha 2 stroke power tilt/trim runs WOT 32-33mph on GPS with 9 gallons of gas, a cooler and 2 adults.

It cruises at 25-28 mph real nice and gets much better mileage/range than the SwampSled with the 25hp merc.


----------



## reedjj (Aug 12, 2011)

I remember reading that Fenders Alweld, outboard MercJet ran around 50mph! Im sure he will chime in.


----------



## redbug (Aug 12, 2011)

I just switched to a 25 fury and was cruising down the river at 68...


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 12, 2011)

ditchen said:


> Lil' Blue Rude said:
> 
> 
> > ..... I built mine to be a speed demon though :twisted:
> ...


Bet mine gets plained out before yours :mrgreen: built 70hps can't jump me out of the hole.


----------



## ditchen (Aug 12, 2011)

Lil Blue, where abouts you located?


----------



## chiefdavis (Aug 12, 2011)

redbug said:


> I just switched to a 25 fury and was cruising down the river at 68...




Seriously???


----------



## linehand (Aug 12, 2011)

reedjj said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/swampsled1?feature=mhee#p/a/u/1/2_fvQSwyBlg
> 
> My little 1542 Alumcraft "Swamp Sled" iwith a 25hp Merc longshaft mounted on the mini jacker jackplate ran 31 mph on GPS consistently. With me by myself or with another adult and a full tank of gas. Once I had it to 33mph but just briefly.



Awesome...mine drops off to 29 immediately with another person. I'll lose 1 just mph by dropping the windscreen...I think mine may suffer from sensitivity but it is nice to see everything..when sanding forward.


----------



## ditchen (Aug 12, 2011)

dude,, post was "Miller" infected!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't know what mine runs. I only have a paddle wheel speedo for the Lowrance but it'll speckle bugs all over the front and make your eyes water without safety glasses. When the wheel was on the transom is always read 48-50mph, now that it's on the trim tab it usually reads 38 or so.

Jamie


----------



## ditchen (Aug 13, 2011)

Ranchero50 said:


> I don't know what mine runs. I only have a paddle wheel speedo for the Lowrance but it'll speckle bugs all over the front and make your eyes water without safety glasses. When the wheel was on the transom is always read 48-50mph, now that it's on the trim tab it usually reads 38 or so.
> 
> Jamie


gps is way more accurate. I got one of those humminbird paddles,,, well it is way off when shooting across the water at high speeds. On the flip slide it is very accurate at low speeds


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 13, 2011)

ditchen said:


> Lil Blue, where abouts you located?


Too far away to race you.  SE, Missouri.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 13, 2011)

redbug said:


> I just switched to a 25 fury and was cruising down the river at 68...


That wouldn't happen to be a 25 fury prop for a big oh 100 in something merc would it :mrgreen:


----------



## linehand (Aug 13, 2011)

ditchen said:


> dude,, post was "Miller" infected!


Lol. I just get a little dyslectic on Fri. nights.


----------



## redbug (Aug 13, 2011)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > I just switched to a 25 fury and was cruising down the river at 68...
> ...


no its a 225 hpdi yamaha I have a tin plate in the dash of my triton lol does that count?
i sold my tin a few years ago


----------



## flatboat (Aug 13, 2011)

12x48 weldbuilt 25 merc sea pro 40+ ,16x46 southfork 40 merc 40+ , 14x48 weldbuit old 25 merc 31 mph


----------



## ckr74 (Aug 13, 2011)

Lowe 16X48 w/25 hp Mariner. Two people w/decking and gear about 30 mph. No bug splats for me. She's old but not too slow.


----------



## linehand (Aug 13, 2011)

Took the family to the park a few miles south of town. Had it up to 36 with the crew on board. They all sat on the rear bench.
Can't easily lower the motor.

link to video 
https://youtu.be/WKozAysuJdQ


----------



## hkmp5s (Aug 14, 2011)

I have a 1552 duracraft with an 98 johnson 50hp on the back. 14 pitch prop with some cup in it and its still not enough prop. Fastest I've ever seen on the gps was 34.9 in perfect conditions. It'll run 31-32 all day long with 2 fat guys, 2 batteries, 8 gallons of gas and the bimini top up.


----------



## 3dees (Aug 14, 2011)

got 50mph gps with 1/2 gas tank empty livewell and alone in the boat. 115 optimax on my Crestliner VT19 is'nt fully broken in yet. next year I'll add a jackplate.


----------



## Cole (Aug 14, 2011)

1436 15hp 2stroke merc
31-32 mph add another person it is 29mph

Cole


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 14, 2011)

1519 Duracraft (14'8", 36") and a 30 Evinrude touches 30mph on occasion.


----------



## Alumacraft (Aug 15, 2011)

About 110 mph behind my truck.

And 35-38 on the water.

09' Lund SSV 14', 98' Merc 40 hp Tiller.


----------



## wihil (Aug 15, 2011)

I like the looks of that Lund - that's a smooth looking boat!

I thought the SSV14 was 35Hp max? Darn fast for a 14'er.

C


----------



## Alumacraft (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks

Its rated for a 35 hp Max. with a Max weight of 230lbs on the transom.

My 40 hp Merc weighs in at 200 lbs so it shouldnt hurt anything, and yes Im breaking the law 8) [-o<


----------



## wihil (Aug 15, 2011)

I didn't mean anything by pointing it out - I've been looking at the Lund boats lately (already want to upgrade my tin, what's wrong with me...) and I was looking at the SSV's earlier today so it was still fresh in my mind. I bet that just scoots on flat water.

Still a really smooth looking rig, love that red/silver combo - I just don't trust my 12 out on Winnie unless the weather is calm and stable so I'm looking at moving to a true Deep-V so I can get out in less "optimal" weather. We seem to be having a fair amount of that in the past few years. I really like the looks of the Renegade 1650.

C


----------



## Alumacraft (Aug 15, 2011)

Im from the Fox Valley too, Small world.. Appleton Wi, all I fish is Winnebago


----------



## reedjj (Aug 16, 2011)

Alumacraft said:


> Thanks
> 
> Its rated for a 35 hp Max. with a Max weight of 230lbs on the transom.
> 
> My 40 hp Merc weighs in at 200 lbs so it shouldnt hurt anything, and yes Im breaking the law 8) [-o<




I have the same logic! My boat is rated for a 70hp fourstroke max. I really want to put a 90hp 2 stroke on her. It's considerably lighter than what the 70 fourstroke is. I love my boat, its perfect for what I do but I need more motor. 

When I need to start having to worry about chine walk, or flipping over backward at WOT like a hydroplane.....I will be satisfied. Just kidding, but In all seriousness I would'nt hesitate to slap a 115 on it if I came across one at a good price!

Your Lund is one very nice boat. I love the clean lines and the way the motor looks on her. Do you have a thread with more pics of it? Interior and some other angles.


----------



## 3dees (Aug 17, 2011)

the problem with overpowering is the insurance. if something happens, your insurance co will refuse to honor the contract. if you are at fault in any accident, you'll have more problems than you can handle. how much extra speed will an extra 5 or 10 hp give you to make it worth it? 
a 14' deep v with a 40hp and your getting mid 50"s? surely you mean kph and not mph.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 17, 2011)

> the problem with overpowering is the insurance. if something happens, your insurance co will refuse to honor the contract. if you are at fault in any accident, you'll have more problems than you can handle.



Considering how many people boat, accidents are far & few between.How many people really have any kind of insurance on their boat.Especially a 12 or 14 foot tin,I don't.

So how big of chance are you really taking? Not much in my opinion.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 17, 2011)

reedjj said:


> I remember reading that Fenders Alweld, outboard MercJet ran around 50mph! Im sure he will chime in.



CHIME.....

Been quiet cause my motor it down for a rebuild after breaking the skirt off the back side of piston #3! It's going to be expensive for sure.  

But...the fastest I've had it on GPS was 52mph. I've since loaded it down with more gear and was running about 47mph with 2 people, all my gear, 17 gallons of gas and a cooler full of beverages and snacks. That's still fast enough for me, and I still maintain that I'd rather go fish than go fast!

Now....keep in mind that I'm running a jet which loses 30% HP at the jet. Meaning my 225HP is pushing about 160HP. If I put a prop on my boat...God only knows how fast it would be, but....I'd probably run wheelies all over the lake. :shock:


----------



## Derek (Aug 17, 2011)

My 17' tracker with a 77 Johnson 70hp will run 34 mph on gps. With 2 guys it only slows to 33 mph. 
The current prop is pretty wasted tho. I found a Raker prop for it and I am waiting for it to come in this week. I will post back up but I'm thinking Ill be around 45 mph.


----------



## fastcajun (Aug 17, 2011)

Alumacraft said:


> About 110 mph behind my truck.
> 
> And mid 50's on the water.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alumacraft (Aug 17, 2011)

Boat weighs 280lbs I dont know why you dont believe me


----------



## fastcajun (Aug 17, 2011)

the reason i say that, is a flat bottom is faster than a vhull due to dynamics. there are 12-14ft flat bottoms down here with 3 cyl 40 mercs that only run 40. Also you have alot of motor hanging down below the bottom(drag). but hey if it does then congrats man. I know my flat runs about 37-40 depending on the weight in it and water conditions and that is with a hopped up 40 tohatsu. But i can also run that fast through 4 in of water. :mrgreen:


----------



## fastcajun (Aug 17, 2011)

i gues i shouldnt have said "dont believe you" its hard to believe


----------



## JustDucky (Aug 17, 2011)

Alumacraft's boat looks fast to me ... but maybe its the hod rod red paint!


----------



## 3dees (Aug 18, 2011)

seeing that it's a tiller then you probably don't have a speedo, so how are you measuring your speed? is that gps. sorry, but I'll say what everyone is thinking. numbers just don't add up. in one post you said 50mph, then in another it's mid 50's. imo, that set up is not capable of that speed. as for insurance, well how much is that rig worth if someone rammed you on the road? got any idea how much to replace a shaft if you hit someting? I pay 300.00 per year on a new tin with a 115 optimax. it would probably cost you less than 100.00 per year. it's just silly and irresposible to run a nice boat like that without insurance. of course it's your boat and money, so whatever.


----------



## reedjj (Aug 18, 2011)

My little 1542 had the 25merc on it. That is what it was rated for, and like I said earlier it ran 31-32mph on GPS. By no means was that anywhere near dangerous or irresponsible. I would have felt completely comfortable going 10-15mph faster no problem. 

I wouldnt have even thought 2x about putting a 40 hp on it if I could have found one at a decent price. That would have been 15hp over what it was rated for, and I bet it would have ran close to 45mph if set up properly.

Alumacraft is only 5hp over what its rated for and he's running a 2 stroke which is lighter than the fourstroke by alot! To me that is the perfect fit.

I would like to see a video of it running 50+!


----------



## fastcajun (Aug 18, 2011)

that motor is very capable of 60 mph, IF its setup right. i believe he has to much drag hanging below his hull and a v-hull is an optimum hull for speeds do to it pushing water vs. a flat bottom gliding over the water.
as far as overpowering a boat vs insurance. I was never asked what size motor I had, They asked how much i want it insured for. also if you read that plate on the back, it says max RECOMENDED hp. just some food for thought


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Aug 19, 2011)

fastcajun said:


> i gues i shouldnt have said "dont believe you" its hard to believe




FWIW, I'd say the same. My initial gut "thought" would have been "low to mid-40's". When it doesn't pass my "gut feel", I enter data into a prop slip calculator. Assuming merc max alum prop pitch of 13", gear ratio on the engine, and going 500 rpms over the high wot rpm, to hit 55mph, would be almost a negative 40% slip. I could have numbers off, so posted what i used along with result. But that is a significant descrepency, so would not get too upset when people question it or how it was measured. 

Ratio: 1.83
Pitch: 13
rpm: 6000
Theoretical speed: 40
Actual: 55
Slip: -37%

I am not calling you out, in any shape or form. Just showing why people might question it.


On the overpower/liability issue: While its not hard to believe that it would be low hanging fruit for a lawyer, I can't say that I've ever read or seen where someone was sued for such a thing. But forum after forum, and no matter what boat type, everyone, including myself, warns about the issue. If someone knows of any particular case or has links to info on that, would be of interest to me.


----------



## hkmp5s (Aug 19, 2011)

ETA: Reading is fundamental. I just realized you were posting the same basic question Fuzzygrub. I just woke up so I was a little slow. Anyway fuzzygrub I agree exactly whith what your saying. Wouldn't negative prop slip be nice. :mrgreen: 


I think your getting some bad numbers by using a negative prop slip number. I don't know if that's even physicality possible.
You have your theoretical speed number, that is the fastest that that prop hill push your boat with zero prop slip. When you factor in any prop slip your speed number should go down unless they changed how math works.


----------



## Derek (Aug 19, 2011)

I believe that is fuzzy's point. :roll: Since a negative prop slip number is not possible, neither is 50 MPH


----------



## crkdltr (Aug 19, 2011)

15 foot flat boat, 40 hp with 13 pitch prop, 6 gallons of gas, two batteries, trolling motor, tools and tackle I get up to 28 / 29 mph on gps with it trimmed out. With the trim down getting 26 mph.

Looking to change the pitch to a 15 and see if I can break into the 30's.


----------



## reedjj (Aug 19, 2011)

Crkdltr,

I would think you would be more around 35-40mph easy. I went from a 12 to a 14 pitch prop on my 1542 with 25hpmerc and didn't gain any more top end speed but it cruised much easier and got way better range out of 6 gallons.

How much weight do you have in decking and stuff? I had plywood floors, 6 gallons of gas, 2 batt, cooler and 2 adults and was running 31-32 in pretty much the same size boat with only the 25hp. Even in my new boat, a heavy welded G3 1756 with the 40yamaha 2 stroke Im getting 32mph. 

I can only imagine what the 1542 would have done with the 40hp on it?


----------



## fastcajun (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree with reedjj, it seems you should be in the 30s already. Do you know how many rpms you are turning at WOT?


----------



## linehand (Aug 21, 2011)

crkdltr said:


> 15 foot flat boat, 40 hp with 13 pitch prop, 6 gallons of gas, two batteries, trolling motor, tools and tackle I get up to 28 / 29 mph on gps with it trimmed out. With the trim down getting 26 mph.
> 
> Looking to change the pitch to a 15 and see if I can break into the 30's.


Sweetness. It took me a couple trips to get the trim figured out on mine. And momentary switches...but I ended up with a 20 pitch Raker and it is working well. I would think a 40 could handle a 17 pitch if you have power trim....just a thought.


----------



## crkdltr (Aug 21, 2011)

The boat is fairly heavy. The rear deck is made of aluminum, same thickness as the boat, carpeted, 3/4" marine plywood front deck and myself in the upper 200 pound range. 

As of right now WOT RPM is about 5100 so it's pitched correctly with the max RPM being 5250. I'm waiting for the delivery of a Tiny Tach to make sure my RPM gauge is accurate.


----------



## fastcajun (Aug 21, 2011)

Bo at Bo's prop in Port Vincent is a very helpful guy. He let me try a brand new prop before i bought it to make sure its what i needed.


----------



## crkdltr (Aug 21, 2011)

fastcajun said:


> Bo at Bo's prop in Port Vincent is a very helpful guy. He let me try a brand new prop before i bought it to make sure its what i needed.




Thanks for the heads up on that, I've always wondered if prop shops would let you try before you buy.


----------



## fastcajun (Aug 22, 2011)

I dont know if he always does it or just was in a good mood that day. :LOL2:


----------



## fish2keel (Aug 29, 2011)

I guess i need to get my rig in the water and see what she can do. 

1648 grizzly split seats in the back and completely open hull. 1990 evinrude 40hp tiller on the rear end. Going to throw a 6 gallon tank in her and listen to her purr. 

Anyone got any guesses for speed? Not sure the prop its nothing special just an aluminum prop that the last owner said was the stock pitch. 

I wish It would purr like my twin 350hp yamahas on my offshore rig. Those things are perfection!


----------



## fender66 (Aug 29, 2011)

I know for sure it's not me. This morning I got the diagnosis on my motor rebuild. Looks like it's not worth rebuilding....so,

Without some BIONIC PADDLING.......I'm only hitting 2.5mph with my troller. #-o


----------



## reedjj (Aug 29, 2011)

fish2keel said:


> I guess i need to get my rig in the water and see what she can do.
> 
> 1648 grizzly split seats in the back and completely open hull. 1990 evinrude 40hp tiller on the rear end. Going to throw a 6 gallon tank in her and listen to her purr.
> 
> ...



Im guessing High 30's maybe 40! It will feel like 50 though.


----------



## fish2keel (Aug 29, 2011)

Im hoping with a new prop itll hit the 40 mark It just needs to get in the water already im dieing to take her out


----------



## linehand (Aug 29, 2011)

fish2keel said:


> Im hoping with a new prop itll hit the 40 mark It just needs to get in the water already im dieing to take her out


That thing should rip!! Wet finger in the air....37. just guessing. let us know gps.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Aug 30, 2011)

Right now a basstender 10.6 with a minn kota maxxum 55 tops out at 4mph :lol: The boat is heavy 230 pounds dry (then add in me, the battery and tackle). I hope to be upgrading to a 1997 sea nymph FM 146 with an evinrude 30hp 2 stroker soon!


----------



## Cubman (Sep 1, 2011)

1648 with 60 Johnson tiller runs 39 with a total weight of 1100 (boat, motor, battery, gas, two people). I am only turning 5300 with a 19 pitch prop. Swapping on a set of 70hp carbs next weekend and looking for a 17 pitch prop.


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 1, 2011)

Who makes your 1648?


----------



## ditchen (Sep 1, 2011)

fender66 said:


> I know for sure it's not me. This morning I got the diagnosis on my motor rebuild. Looks like it's not worth rebuilding....so,
> 
> Without some BIONIC PADDLING.......I'm only hitting 2.5mph with my troller. #-o



dayme, that there sucks !!

Just curious, what is the speculation that caused the failure?


----------



## fender66 (Sep 1, 2011)

ditchen said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > I know for sure it's not me. This morning I got the diagnosis on my motor rebuild. Looks like it's not worth rebuilding....so,
> ...



Probably bad gas clogging the injectors and causing a detonation problem.


----------



## Cubman (Sep 2, 2011)

fish2keel said:


> Who makes your 1648?


Its a 1992 Lowe riveted boat. I would like a newer welded boat, but this one doesn't leak and I don't feel bad cutting and welding on it.


----------



## HUSKERBOATER (Oct 3, 2011)

as to the legality issue- I am a second year law student taking an insurance course. So I am not an expert but I have had enough to give some general advice. You would have to look at the particular policy to see if there is a condition in it requiring hp to comply with the man. plate. Just becuase you are running extra hp does not mean that you are automatically sol under a liability policy. It also depends whether or not you had a discussion with your agent about the issue. To be 100% safe you definately would want to disclose to the insurer that you are exceeding the capacity plate rating because you know there is incentive for the insurer to say after the fact that you misrepresented information. 
If a tort claim was brought against you, by overpowering your boat, you would likely lose automatically- unless you could show that the extra HP was not a factor in the accident. That's why you would like to have an insurance company to deal with your defense and losses if you are hauling a## from cove to cove.


----------



## Jdholmes (Oct 3, 2011)

Also in regards to insurance, someone made the comment that if someone hit you on the road and damage was done to your uninsured boat that you would not have any coverage.

This is not necessarily true. My auto insurance covers anything that is connected to my vehicle at the time of the incident, ie a boat, trailer, motorbike, car dolly or any other thing you could dream up to haul. I am sure that my insurance provider is not the only one that provides this coverage.

I am with state farm in case you are wondering.


----------



## Cubman (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a 60hp Johnson on my 1648. This motor weighs 254 pounds. I removed the wood in the transom, rebuilt it with extra knee braces, and plated the whole thing with 1/4" aluminum. Then I added floatation pods.










^not the 60hp^

The needle stuck in my middle carburetor and I melted the middle piston on my 60hp a couple of months ago. Rather than paying 1100 or buying 600 worth of parts to rebuild this motor I started looking for a replacement motor. I found a very good deal on a 1989 Evinrude 90hp. This motor weighs 314 pounds (60 pounds heavier), and I can put my tiller handle on it. I have switched from a 24v trolling motor to a 12v trolling motor, which means I can remove one battery (which conveniently weighs 60 pounds). The overall weight of the boat will not change with this motor. I plan to move the gas tank and battery up front to help my weigh distribution.

I have seen several jet boats that are 1648s and have 85-115hp powerheads; and I have no concerns that the boat will float this motor with the pods.

My buddies all tell me this will be a death trap, I think as long as you use your head when you're driving there shouldn't be any problems. What do you guys think?


----------



## fender66 (Nov 9, 2011)

> My buddies all tell me this will be a death trap, I think as long as you use your head when you're driving there shouldn't be any problems. What do you guys think?



With some common sense, I think you will be fine.


----------



## Derek (Nov 9, 2011)

Cubman said:


> My buddies all tell me this will be a death trap, I think as long as you use your head when you're driving there shouldn't be any problems. What do you guys think?



I would say badas* overpowered boat. I bet it will be alot of fun. Use your dome and you should be fine.


----------



## JBooth (Nov 9, 2011)

I get 28 mph with just me. Not bad for a 15 horse

BTW... I would not brake 20mph if I had not gone to Bo's Prop Shop, for whoever was wondering about that place. He totally rebuilt my old prop with a better pitch.


----------



## PSG-1 (Nov 9, 2011)

I get around 45 or so with my Aluma Jet, with engine RPM at 10K, WOT

(actual prop speed is 6,800, due to a 1.47:1 reduction gear on the HO engine)


----------



## Crankworm (Nov 10, 2011)

My 17' Lund Fisherman has topped out at 53.5 on the gps. That's with 2 people, 30 gallons of gas, downriggers and all the associated fishing gear. Motor is a carburated 125 horse Merc. with a ss ballistic prop


----------

